# Calling alligators



## Randy (Aug 18, 2011)

Anybody ever tried calling up a gator?  Any tips?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

At times it can be almost too easy.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> At times it can be almost too easy.



So tell a brother how?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Let me try to figure out how to put it in words.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 18, 2011)

I just use Standin Gator Golden Estrous.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2011)

FX Jenkins said:


> I just use Standin Gator Golden Estrous.


I need some Cmere Gator.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Me and a buddy was fishing and he caught a lil gator about 2 foot long and when grabbed it around the neck to get his popper back it went to making a weird sound thru his throught. Well apparently thats all it takes to call in a grown one, cause here he or she came. Get you one of them lil ones and they'll load up in the boat for ya


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 18, 2011)

Calling can be very effective , just mimic the sounds you hear gators make. As with anything else, experience is key.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 18, 2011)

A small dog on a bobber will call them right in.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep, sound like a little gator.  They will come.  Don't know how to describe the sound though.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Me and a buddy was fishing and he caught a lil gator about 2 foot long and when grabbed it around the neck to get his popper back it went to making a weird sound thru his throught. Well apparently thats all it takes to call in a grown one, cause here he or she came. Get you one of them lil ones and they'll load up in the boat for ya



Don't get caught using a baby gator for bait, I bet the DNR would frown on this. I'm not sure what the rules on this are , but I guess it would be harassing wildlife.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Calling gator's*

First using baby gator's for bait   bad idea,
  remember  (Jurassic Park )   mommy get very angry.

   Ends up like this  

      Dnr also get very angry. 

   Ends up like this  You    Dnr  for being a dummy
 you after getting ticket     you after
   paying ticket.

   Now as for calling practice is the key, you have make
 the sound just right, but if you can they will come. 

   Used it to some success myself.     frydaddy40


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 18, 2011)

frydaddy40 said:


> First using baby gator's for bait   bad idea,
> remember  (Jurassic Park )   mommy get very angry.
> 
> Ends up like this
> ...



Well put Frydaddy, your such a poet!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 18, 2011)

I've heard of trolling for them, but never calling them up.  Does your neighbor have a yappy dog that gets on your nerves?


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 18, 2011)

Calling can help draw them out of grass beds and prevent spooking them when trolling after them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> Don't get caught using a baby gator for bait, I bet the DNR would frown on this. I'm not sure what the rules on this are , but I guess it would be harassing wildlife.





frydaddy40 said:


> First using baby gator's for bait   bad idea,
> remember  (Jurassic Park )   mommy get very angry.
> 
> Ends up like this
> ...



Uhhhmm fellows , twas a joke about using a lil one . The fishing trip was true but i  dont want a gator around me or in the same pond with me thats mad cause i got her lil johnny


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhhhmm fellows , twas a joke about using a lil one . The fishing trip was true but i  dont want a gator around me or in the same pond with me thats mad cause i got her lil johnny



We know how you intended it Mudman . The warning is for the folks that gain their gator expertise by watching Swamp People and lurking around here on Woody's. They know who I'm talking about. Everybody be safe, good luck!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> We know how you intended it Mudman . The warning is for the folks that gain their gator expertise by watching Swamp People and lurking around here on Woody's. They know who I'm talking about. Everybody be safe, good luck!





  Anybody who puts any faith in that show, don`t care much about their own fingers.


----------



## rum3002576 (Aug 18, 2011)

i hunted with a guide 2 years ago and he was calling and it worked pretty good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> We know how you intended it Mudman . The warning is for the folks that gain their gator expertise by watching Swamp People and lurking around here on Woody's. They know who I'm talking about. Everybody be safe, good luck!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 18, 2011)

my plan is to yell here gator gator gator...maybe not


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 18, 2011)

That only works if you kick your feet in the water over the side of the boat!


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 19, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> A small dog on a bobber will call them right in.



The very best... I had a golden lab get taken down when I was younger. The gator went for a better grip and my dog lived to a ripe old age. The gator was 'dispatched' a couple days later by the fathers in our neighborhood, and measured out right at 10ft.


----------



## Michael (Aug 19, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> That only works if you kick your feet in the water over the side of the boat!



Like this


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 19, 2011)

That would do it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2011)

I called this one in for a picture not long ago.


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 19, 2011)

I have sometimes called em up. While at other times, they ignored me. 

Youtube is your friend..........


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Nice work*



Nicodemus said:


> I called this one in for a picture not long ago.



   Nice work  Nicodemus
      You should hire that skill out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2011)

bull0ne said:


> I have sometimes called em up. While at other times, they ignored me.
> 
> Youtube is your friend..........






Not sure, but I'm thinkin calling is seasonal ???



I've always had my best luck with a PopR . . .


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure, but I'm thinkin calling is seasonal ???
> 
> 
> 
> I've always had my best luck with a PopR . . .



Mating calls are seasonal. While contact grunts and the squeal of the baby gators work well on a big female that has a strong maternal instinct.  Just be ready if a female responds to distress squeals.


----------



## CAL (Aug 21, 2011)

Randy said:


> Anybody ever tried calling up a gator?  Any tips?



Had a licensed state gator hunter who would come catch a problem gator to call and catch a 10ft.gator out of a pond.Took him out live too.He simply started to imitating a gator grunt down deep in his throat.The gator came straight to the boat then.Hunter was from south Ga.too.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 30, 2011)

So Randy? You got it going on yet?!?!


----------



## captbrian (Sep 1, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> So Randy? You got it going on yet?!?!




jeff, wish i could make it!  killed both of mine this year by calling them.  they'll come to you, but not too often.  most of the time the calls simply hold their attention long enough to close the distance.


----------

